# Very runny yellow stool in 10 week old - Normal?



## thaler_19 (Jan 19, 2007)

My ds is exclusively breastfed and about 4 weeks ago his stools turned from the normal yellow seedy consistency to a purely liquid yellow with no seediness at all. At the time he had a cold so I did not worry as I assumed it was due to the virus, but since his stools still have not returned to what I expect I am getting a little worried. We just moved and do not have a ped. yet. Does anyone know what this could mean? Thanks.


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow you've been one busy mama with a move and a newborn!

Sounds pretty normal to me - the seediness goes away as they get better at digesting fat (usually) and the consistency is anywhere from liquid to peanut buttery (sorry, but that's really the best descriptor). There's a ton of variation in BF poops - both in the look and the regularity, but if he's gaining well, his belly is soft and he seems happy, he probably is!

Stomach bugs are pretty unusual in the entirely BF-baby, but what you'd want to watch out for are stools that are *suddenly* dark green, very watery and STINKY.

HTH,

Michelle


----------



## GoddessKristie (Oct 31, 2006)

Keep in mind that as your baby's poop sits it will probably turn dark green, so if you see some dark green try to catch the next one right after it's made so you can make sure the last wasn't just an old poop.
My DS poop did just what yours has done. It went from very watery with seedy yellow, to runny yellow and then to a creamy yellow-tan color which is where it stayed until he started solids (just this week!). Now it's thick and TERRIBLY stinky!


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Sounds like normal poop for a 10 week old! They will stop having the seedy curds and it will just be runny yellow... then later on it might get thick, DS's poop when he was about 6 months old before he was eating any solids was like peanut butter.


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Here's my favorite article about poop!
http://www.drjaygordon.com/developme...ricks/poop.asp


----------

